# saintly's moss nursery



## Mark Evans (1 Dec 2008)

i set this up about 3 weeks ago just for the purpose of keeping my moss alive.i didnt plan on it looking anything like what it does. everything was put in slap dash with no thought in mind. ok, just a little  

its at my mums house so she's in charge of the dosing....TPN daily   its low light, so not much work required. has pressurised co2 and as you can see a fluval internal filter. i got an 18w light t8 over the top...i think. this will end its life at the end of this week.











its has all kinds of moss in there, allthough you cant see them all. fisdens, which looks beautiful. spikey weeping etc. from london dragon and a1 matt.and someone else i think.  

mark


----------



## jay (1 Dec 2008)

Your best work yet


----------



## Graeme Edwards (1 Dec 2008)

Nice, Mark. 
Aquatic plants are quite adictive arnt they!!!

What type of mosses are you growing in there?


----------



## samc (1 Dec 2008)

moses look great, i like the first photo u can see the water movement with all the colours


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Dec 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Your best work yet



when ever i dont think about a scape, a scape always develops nice. maybe i think too much about a "perfect" scape. food for thought.but in all honesty it's the colours of the stems that give it its soft impression i think. 



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Nice, Mark.
> Aquatic plants are quite adictive arnt they!!!
> 
> What type of mosses are you growing in there?



tar, yep. i've definitely got the bug. mosses that im sure i know the names of are

fisdens, started of slow but its developing real nice. im not going to incorporate it in the new scape. there's simply not enough.

spikey, probably 90% of what i got.

there are some others taiwan, weeping i think. a1 matt sent me a load. i didnt keep a record of the names  

samc, your right. the red hues add a certain something


----------



## George Farmer (1 Dec 2008)

Exquisite photography.


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Dec 2008)

The page opened and just the top of the first pic appeared.  Just saw the first inch or so and thought to myself with a wry smile ' At last he's taken a photo that is in worse focus than mine are' and then I scrolled down and thought 'blast, perfect again' 

Looks nice.  I agree with the others here.  Not a great fan of red plants myself but the pink tinge looks good against the rippled water with it's reflection. 

You should get your mother to keep it rather than take it down.  Get her into the aquascaping scene.

AC


----------



## a1Matt (2 Dec 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> there are some others taiwan, weeping i think. a1 matt sent me a load. i didnt keep a record of the names



It was weeping, flame,taiwan and spiky 

I've got fissidens and stringy moss in my moss list as well now (not enough of to start supplying UKAPS with... yet   )


----------



## mjw1476 (15 Apr 2009)

i was wondering whether either of you had any flame moss going?

jus got caught with loads of black brush algae in all my hairgrass, nightmare so had to chuck it all. with my new scape i think some flame moss would look good but can tseem to get it anywhere.

if you have got any i would very much appreciate it.

nice scape btw. a little more growth to thicken things up would look great

cheers

Matt


----------



## TDI-line (15 Apr 2009)

jay said:
			
		

> Your best work yet




Nice one Jay.     


Mark, you'll soon be setting a few tanks in your garage...


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Nice one Jay.



 

this tank finished an age ago. i almost forgot about it.....(just checking dates).....errr, yeah, way back in december, my early days!


----------

